# Weed Wacker Bike DIY



## cport420 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I might try to make one of these this summer.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm about to sell my motorcycle and then I'm gonna do it. I'll post pics when it happens. Still not sure if I'm doing a 20 in or a comfort cruiser type that's got a few gears. I'm pretty sure those gears would be nice and slows pedal speed when going fast.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 25, 2013)

Also there are brands that do better for this application than others. Of course 4-strokes over 2-strokes. Reviews of the better engines are all over the net. Videos on clutches and even gearboxes on the net.


----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah I'd have to put a lot of research into it before actually attempting it, definitely would be worth it when complete


----------



## Peter Rodriguez (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey,I will try to do this.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 30, 2013)

The other day I traded a leather riding jacket and helmet for an old lightweight bmx bike at a resell ghetto shop. Its all in all bare bones and needs a tube def but will do. Now looking for a cheap weed trimmer free or cheap and gonna do it. Wanting to stay with the simple build in the video so I can just loosen that nut and remove the engine and brace then hop on the bus with the bike on the front and carry the engine/brace onto the bus with me.


----------



## Scotty (May 10, 2013)

I'm all for doing things the harder way and getting it done myself.. But a $130 chinese 66cc eBay motor is the way to go. I mounted one on my Bianchi rigid frame with 29er MTB wheels and I could fishtail through 12" of thick Alaskan snow all the way to town without stalling.

Plus you get to keep the oh so important back wheel free for a back rack. 80mpg calculated and faster than a car on up to my 5 mile town trip. (fuck stop lights/signs, speed limit and hassle of parking)

The kit for $130 shipped also includes a lot of parts that a free weedwhacker motor won't provide as well. Sprocket, gas tank, chain, clutch, throttle, and mounting hardware.
And the motor is designed for bicycles and sets perfectly inside a standard MTB/CYCLOCROSS frame.

I've hauled water, junk from the dump, most of a moose a guy gave me and went hunting with it a few times lol. Great reliable motor. I loved that thing.
And you still have to build it and choose the right bike/tweak the bike parts. So it's still a project and fun to do.


----------



## cport420 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?36431-Weed-Eater-Friction-Drive-Bicycle

this is the exact design concept I will use. So far I've got 0.00 in it and it would be cool if I can keep it around 20.00 to get it complete and running. I know that I need some new gas lines and primer bulb for the engine that I have. I'll clean the engine up and that part will be done. Maybe a tiny bit of carb work but prolly not. Been thinking of using 1.25 inch diameter stubby socket instead of a bike peg which most ppl use. But gonna have a smaller width than the pictures in that link. More closer to the size of the tire for a lower profile. Also I could carry 1.00 inch stubby socket and even .75 inch stubby sockets for change in riding conditions like mountains.

I've been thinking of actually using wood for most of the structure with bolts and spacers made of steel. If I can get some 1inch steel strips I'll make a frame for the outside of the wood to also bolt up with everything.


----------

